# T-Shirts print service reccomendations



## Genie100 (Dec 22, 2018)

Hi,
Hope I'm posting in the right place...
I'm looking for a t-shirts print service in the US that will be able to send me small batches. in reasonable prices. and also add my label.
Currently I'm using Printful as a POD service. They are pretty good but I hate the fact that I cant see what is being shipped to the customer and the profit margin with them is pretty slim to say the least. I had too many customer complaints that I could not defend (since I didnt really see the product).
I'm mainly using Bella 3001.
So..... any recommendation from you on print services in the US will be highly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

Often smaller POD businesses can offer you a more personal platform. For smaller POD businesses, each customer is a priority. It is somewhat hard to identify the smaller companies, but they are out there, and some do timely, quality work and stand behind their work. Keep looking for your self. Do your homework and you will find your answer.


----------



## Genie100 (Dec 22, 2018)

AnACustomPrints said:


> Often smaller POD businesses can offer you a more personal platform. For smaller POD businesses, each customer is a priority. It is somewhat hard to identify the smaller companies, but they are out there, and some do timely, quality work and stand behind their work. Keep looking for your self. Do your homework and you will find your answer.


I agree!
Any recommendations?
;-)


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

For another POD, you could try CustomCat. They have better pricing than Printful for shirts like B&C and especially Next Level.

Small/local outfits with a DTG are probably aimed firmly at the custom/retail market, and wouldn't exactly be jumping up and down with joy over a wholesale client and wholesale pricing. That said, I think it is worth looking to see if you can find a local shop that is interested.


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

Not necessarily true. Small DTG business do their own retail, individual custom printing for walk-ins as well as POD fulfillment at wholesale pricing. A customer is a customer and the ability to to be diverse is a strength and an asset to both the businessman and the client.


----------

